# ebay



## countrytractors (Jan 6, 2011)

There are some tires on ebay starting out at .99 cents. I think I better grab some of these tires before they are gone. Can't beat that kind of deal.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum CT! Got any links for us? Are these starting bids or BINs?


----------



## countrytractors (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I saw 400x12, 400x8, 500x15 and 600x16 triple rib tractor tires on ebay starting at .99 cents live auctions not buy it now. They have some on there that are buy it now but they aren't the 99 cents. Just go to ebay & look up some of the tires that I listed. The seller is Tucker Tire. I live @ an hour away from where the are, but the price of the shipping, I'll probably just have my tires shipped to me so I won't have to drive over there. I just looked up 1 of the auctions for you & here is 1 of the item #230570890078.


----------

